# Need help! Wanting to buy a R32 Skyline GTR. which one though?



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Alright here's the deal, in 3 years time I WILL have 30K Canadian to spend on a car. 

I currently Drive a 03 SER Spec V.

I was recently debating on what car to get for a project car 3 years down the road and make the spec a winter car. It was between getting a used 240SX and totally mod it out...which is what I was REALLY going for, until I was reminded of the Canadian law.

"If a car is 15 years or older, it can be legally imported into canada and insured without any type of modifications whatso ever." 

Which means, I can buy off some importer, or Jgarage and save money since I won't need to go through motorex to get it legalized and stuff and convert it into LHD.

Now I CAN wait a lil longer so I can get a newer one ie. the Vspec... is the Vspec worth waiting 1-2 more years to get? I'm primiarlly concerned about performance, I don't think I'll need airbags either, and if I wanted a R33 I'd have to wait atleast another 4-5 years longer.

I know I'll probally want a 1992 GTR just because they added a new side beam for protection.

But is it worth it to wait for the V spec? 

How easy is it to change the Deck in the Skyline? I wanna add some Subs, change compoents and deck...

How bout adding an alarm? Is there a way to get clear corners? Is there a way to change the front top grille so I can add the GTR emblem there?

What are some Good affordable performance mods, I'm mainly concerned about suspension and handling, but some extra power mods are great. Breaks as well.

My goal is to have a 300-400 whp Street Car, with awsome handling.

I know 2-3 years is a long time...but I Wanna do all the right planning now...I got really flamed on the 240SX forums for trying to gather info now...instead of 2-3 years from now when I get the car...but the skyline has to be imported and will be VERY hard to return...so I want to makesure I plan everything correctly.

What prices am I looking to pay do you think if I don't go through motorex, cuz I don't need to. 

What are some other good sites? Where can I get one from?
How well do they fare in snow if I needed to drive it in snow? I live in "winter-peg" 

Sorry for the long post, I'm VERY serious about this now


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

hmm...from what i know, i drive a GTR 33, 300-400 hp is not hard to get, might be expensive tho. the best mod u could do is to whack on HKS GT2530 turbos, best for response n track work, basically designed for the RB26 engine.
with turbos, and some other mods, e.g. camshafts, fuel pump, ecu n the rest of the stuff, u'll break the 500hp barrier really easily.
stereo dept i'm not too sure, but there are heaps of really hot up Skylines in Australia. think it's basically the same as any jap cars.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Any opinions on Suspension? How bout getting an V-spec R32? Is it worth it?


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

*don't get vspec*

the vspec is not worth it, unless you want to add the word vspec at the end of skyline everytime u brag to someone. All it does is add weight, and quiet the engine, just get the regular GTR or GTS if you want RWD, or if you want AWD get the GT-R.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey, if you want opinion . . . I'd say that the non-V-spec would be the way to go for Canada, considering our generally poor roads. V-spec is harsher.

300whp, it's nearly there already. Intake, exhaust, and boost controller would see you over that.

J


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Didn't the Vspec retune the suspension and the AWD system?

Harsher ride...trust me rides don't get as harsh as a spec V...even a WRX feels comfy after riding in my Spec V...and that's pretty sad. But the Cornering ablility of the Spec V for a FWD car is nice...


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

on the topic of harsh rides, don't expect to have it ride like a benz, especially with aftermarket suspension. brands to keep in mind would be HKS or Tein.

the V Spec does have a quieter engine, but with the proper exhaust and induction system, it'd sound the same as a GTR. the only advantages a V Spec has over the GTR is the active LSD and better suspension. but you intend to change the suspension, so it would only be the LSD.

i think the Attesa system might be different as well as the Hicas. not too sure on that tho.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

if it's just the suspsension and the LSD I'll take the GTR  I plan to replace the front and read Diffs with Cusco 1.5/2way LSDs 

Suspension, HKS or Tien? How bout JIC or the Nismo R-Tune Suspension set?

The only place that I've found that'll ship to canada with Skyline parts is japanparts.com

Of course I don't expect a nice soft ride...as long as it isn't as bad as my Spec V...if you don't know how a spec V rides like, go to a local nissan dealership and test drive one.

Also about the name that's pretty funny too...cuz if you were to say the full name of my car it would be Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V  what a mouth full, I usually just call it a spec V, and those who know what it is, give me a :thumbup: Those who don't are like


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, about the ride, it isn't just a comfort issue: a suspension that is too stiff will cause traction problems on rougher roads. A couple years ago evo magazine had the R34 GT-R V-spec in their top ten cars of the year article and they said the non-V-spec was much better, because the softer suspension allowed it to be much more controllable on the rough British roads. The same would apply up here, if your roads are anything like ours.

That's the ONLY place you've found??? How many places have you tried?

J


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

blame google  it didn't find anything.

BUT if you're willing to tell me some other sites, I wanna plan my budget and investments as carefully as possible so I can afford everything I want in one swoop 

I heard something about the stock turbo's turbines blowing at above 17 psi? Is this true? Well It doesn't really matter, I wanna change the Turbos to a single Turbo quick spooling set up as soon as I get the car as well as change the LSDs and Suspesion and front grille (so I can fit a GTR badge on the front  )


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh yea about gas....what kind of gas should I use?

The highest octane gas around here is 92 from esso, and then if I go out of my way it'll be 94 from mohawk...but I DO know that Japanese fuel octane levels differ from American so 92 American doesn't = 92 Japanese...

If I stick with normal 92 octane from esso...what do I risk losing or damaging?


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

On the canada_skyline home page (link in my sig) there are quite a few links both for exporters and for performance shops.

Also http://www.takakaira.com/ ships worldwide.

About the gas, or the turbos, I don't know yet . . . might want to ask on www.skylinesdownunder.com for more technical stuff.

J


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Daemos said:


> *Suspension, HKS or Tien? How bout JIC or the Nismo R-Tune Suspension set?*


Right now the top of the line is propably Öhlins, a swedish aftermarket firm. http://www.ohlins.com/


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

From experience RB engines (Skyline Engines) don't have any trouble with 92 Octane fuel, anyway if you do get any detonation on the fuel of your choice, just retard the timing a bit. I know it kills a bit of performance, but hey, least you wont kill a piston etc

Alot of people use RB powered (Skyline Engined) cars as daily drivers from about 1986 onward down here....no problems.

Also a bit of injector cleaner never goes astray....


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

For suspension I can't find any Öhlins applications for the R32 or any Nissan in general.

It's also good to know that 92 octane should be fine.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Daemos said:


> *For suspension I can't find any Öhlins applications for the R32 or any Nissan in general.*


Might not be on their website but those are the ones many are using right now. I know the late Motorex Blackbird used Ohlin coilovers, Nick Wong is using their springs.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=öhlins+nissan+skyline

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=ohlins+nissan+skyline


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

there are ohlines suspensions for GTRs. however, i'd personally go with HKS or Tein, they are track proven, i'm not saying the others are not good, just that it's my personal preference.
well, running lower octane petrol means running lower boost. high octane petrol in Japan is 100+ octane, which is why they can run high boost. if u run too high boost on too low an octane, u get detonation, which is not to say it will not happen even if u run low boost. it all depends on how the car is set up.
i find all these octane boosters and cleaner stuff tend to stuff the engine up in the long run as they leave deposits on sensors and stuff like that. i know some ppl swear by the stuff, but personally i wouldn't touch them.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

gtr33 said:


> *there are ohlines suspensions for GTRs. however, i'd personally go with HKS or Tein, they are track proven, i'm not saying the others are not good, just that it's my personal preference.*


I've got Tein's on my car but if I had the money I'd definately upgrade to Ohlins... 

If something, Ohlins certainly are race proven although they are more of a motorcycle company.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

I think the first mods I would probally do to the Skyline is a MBC so I can limit the boost to something lower.

I'll probally have to order a JWT ecu or something so I can makesure it has good fuel maps for 91-92 octane gas.

I can't find the tein Application for the R32, but any one have experience with JICs? I know for the B15 (sentra) platform they're much better than the Tiens.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Daemos said:


> *I think the first mods I would probally do to the Skyline is a MBC so I can limit the boost to something lower.
> 
> I'll probally have to order a JWT ecu or something so I can makesure it has good fuel maps for 91-92 octane gas.*


You're worrying too much about the fuel, IMO. If you get something, skip the ECUs and get a standalone right from the start. Apex'i PowerFC would be a good choice.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

yes or the HKS F Con Pro...assuming u can find someone to tune it.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

hehe...now I just gotta work extra hours at work over the summer, and work lots of Overtime so I can get the skyline ASAP


----------

